# Need help buying a board bag!



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

A 156 Board will fit into a 156 Bag!!!!!

If you actually measure your board from nose to tail with a tape in a straight line, it will be under 156!!!!! 

Plus the bag will have slightly longer inside dimensions as well!!!!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know the shape of that bag but you can usually store that stuff mentioned between the bindings, and soft stuff like gloves will easily fit in the nose and tail sections.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ahhh, was the post edited?????

If you truly want all your gear in the one bag, spend a little more and get a wheelie bag!!!!!

That way, if you travel air etc, you'll already be sorted!!!!! Plus there's heaps more room than a sleeve type bag, along with the ease of wheels if you need to lug it any decent distance as well!!!!!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

if you can fit your boots in between the bindings.... then yes for that. Helmet and everything else? no.


Maybe a Dakine bag?
http://www.amazon.com/Dakine-Tour-S...450237471&sr=8-4&keywords=snowboard+case+hard


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a 156cm Burton Wheelie Gig Bag. Not sure what it is at full price (I got a previous season model for cheap) but I think that it is under $100.

I can fit a board with bindings, boots, helmet, armour (top and bottom), outer layer, mid-layer, towel, lunch with space to spare. And the goggles, gloves, hat in the front pocket (and helmet cam if inclined).

I find that there is a lack of pockets to keep things tidy (I keep a couple of plastic bag but still), but there is no lack of volume for a single board (no idea how it would be like with more than one board) with all the essential wear and accessories you can throw at. For day trips it is all I need, but for a couple of days, I like to have a backpack on me to keep the dry stuff from the damp stuff though you could probably fit everything in anyway.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the wheelie gig bag is great. lots of room. but in my opinion he doesn't really need a bag with wheels (which are more money) since it's only for day/weekend trips.

xelamik, your 156 board should fit into the 156 board bag. i have a 165 board that fits just fine into my 166 burton wheelie gig bag. i don't know how much room is in the space sack but for weekend trips you'll be traveling light anyway. try and see if you can find reviews on evo or something where people say how much they can fit into their bags.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I found a little extra length in the board bag will benefit you in the long run. Once you get more than one board in the bag they can get a bit tight. I'd say 2-3 extra centimeters of extra space is ideal. Doesn't seem like a lot, but it is, imo.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it me or are there fewer bag options than there use to be? My current bag, a Bakoda Travel Closet, will be hard to replace because there isn't anything else like it on the market. Northwave owned Bakoda for quite some time, but it seems like they recently re-launched independently with small bits and bobs.

I just checked Dakine's site and they don't have anything over 157cm listed, though maybe that's seasonal. High Sierra has scaled back their offerings. Except for the oddball stuff from who-knows-where on eBay, it seems like Burton is it.

wonder if this is because snowboarding popularity reached its peak in the late 2000's and manufacturers just don't see much in the market like they use to.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

you may need a little bit more length in your board bag based on whether its using imperial cm or metric cm.


----------

